# Door Jamb too large



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Install the door and the casing will intrude .75 inch inside past the dry wall or plaster. Hold up the casing you will be using and mark where in falls on the wall. Measure from that mark back to the jamb and rip pine (or whatever your casing material) boards that dimension less a .5 inch or so.
Trim around the jam with these boards and install casing on top. You will have the appearance of thicker than normal casing.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Another way would be to get 1 x 2. lets presume the 3/4 depth, glue and nail 1 x 2 flush with outside edge of trim, then apply as normal. This way there is no measurement misses. You can also do this with just 3/4 x 3/4 parting strips. Attach b4 you cut the miters, be careful where you put nails, then use a pc of 3/4 on miterbox table to keep it flat, cut your miters. Normal 1 1/2 #4 on jamb but at the outside of trim you will need #8 or #10 penny finish nails.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2008)

I would do the same but add the build out to the back of the trim and then cut and install it.


----------



## bakerhouse (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the tips. The door is in and I think everything is fine with the jamb. Looks good, closes good. On to the next problem, I mean project. :thumbsup:


----------

